# Illinois landscapes



## crawdaddio (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## digital flower (Jun 7, 2006)

These are very good. #1 is probably my favorite.


----------



## ShootHoops (Jun 7, 2006)

#1 is my favorite as well. They're all nice shots though.


----------



## jiazi (Jun 7, 2006)

Nice shot~
fresh air and beautiful cloud!


----------



## crawdaddio (Jun 7, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## Peanuts (Jun 7, 2006)

Beautiful colours, but #3 takes the bunch in my opinion with the rows of vegetation.


----------



## Corry (Jun 8, 2006)

That looks like some familiar terrain! Nice shots! You've definitely captured the essence of 'Illinois"!


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 8, 2006)

If you had said "Lower Saxony Landscapes" I would have wondered why you were here but never rang my bell, but I'd still believe you . It is much like what my eyes see every day. Only the farm buildings in the last give it away that it is not Lower Saxony, after all.


----------



## Alison (Jun 8, 2006)

The colors are so vibrant! Great shots.


----------



## crawdaddio (Jun 8, 2006)

Thanks everyone! Looking at these FLAT lands, makes me miss and yearn for the mountains again. Maybe someday..............


----------



## ClarkKent (Jun 8, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> That looks like some familiar terrain! Nice shots! You've definitely captured the essence of 'Illinois"!




I would have to agree


----------



## crawdaddio (Jun 8, 2006)

Thanks Clark. I was actually just up in Kankakee last week, I do alot of work at St. Mary's hospital.


----------



## Passion4Film (Jun 16, 2006)

#1 is my favorite. I love scenes like that - Illinois (woo hoo, Illinoisans!) is such rich country.


----------



## RoffleWoffle (Jun 16, 2006)

First and second are the best.  Awesome job.


----------



## mentos_007 (Jun 16, 2006)

oh yes!!! this is what I love! clouds!


----------



## Corry (Jun 16, 2006)

Hey, we're actually getting a lot of us Illinoisans on the board! Sweet! For the longest time I was about the only one.


----------



## Mohain (Jun 17, 2006)

Sweat set of shots. Have to agree with Peanuts for my fav. Good stuff :thumbup:


----------



## Randog (Jun 17, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Jun 18, 2006)

nice shots of some very beautiful country.


----------



## crawdaddio (Jun 18, 2006)

Thanks again


----------

